# WHAT DO YOU LIKE?



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Rate the importance/desirability of these attributes in a potential mate. On a scale of 0-10.*

10 Very important/desirable 
9
8
7
6
5 Doesn't matter/Unimportant 
4
3
2
1
0 Very Undesirable

See my example, second post. To save time, simply copy/paste list then add ratings to the left of each attribute.

*These are the attributes in alphabetical order*

Athleticism
Attractive face
Attractive physique
Being aggressive
Being an introvert
Being Jolly
Being a loner
Being outgoing
Being shy
Compassion
Doesn't use drugs or abuse alcohol
Few friends
Few or no past sexual partners
Fidelity 
Funny
Good Hygiene
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
Has social anxiety
High Income
High Intelligence
Interest in healthy living
Little or no relationship experience
Living with parents
Lots of friends
Lots of relationship experience 
Lovable and sweet
Many past sexual partners
Modesty 
Preference for large social gatherings
Preference for small social gatherings
Similar hobbies
Similar interest 
Similar morals
Similar religion
Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

7 Athleticism
9 Attractive face
8 Attractive physique
1 Being aggressive
8 Being an introvert
5 Being Jolly
7 Being a loner
4 Being outgoing
8 Being shy
10 Compassion
9 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
8 Few friends
9 Few or no past sexual partners
10 Fidelity 
7 Funny
10 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
7 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
6 High Intelligence
8 Interest in healthy living
9 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
3 Lots of friends
1 Lots of relationship experience 
10+ Lovable and sweet
0 Many past sexual partners
8 Modesty 
3 Preference for large social gatherings
8 Preference for small social gatherings
7 Similar hobbies
8 Similar interest 
8 Similar morals
5 Similar religion
4 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Athleticism - 5
Attractive face - 6
Attractive physique - 5
Being aggressive - 5 (it's not that i find it more attractive, i just think i would need someone at least a little aggressive, since i am the complete opposite and very passive)
Being an introvert - 5
Being Jolly - 7
Being a loner - 5
Being outgoing - 5
Being shy - 7
Compassion - 10
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol - 5
Few friends - 5
Few or no past sexual partners - 5
Fidelity - 10
Funny - 7
Good Hygiene - 6
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) - 5
Has social anxiety - 6
High Income - 5
High Intelligence - 7
Interest in healthy living - 7
Little or no relationship experience - 5
Living with parents - 5
Lots of friends - 5
Lots of relationship experience - 5
Lovable and sweet - 10
Many past sexual partners - 3
Modesty - 10
Preference for large social gatherings - 5
Preference for small social gatherings - 7
Similar hobbies - 9
Similar interest - 9
Similar morals - 9
Similar religion - 6
Used hard drugs many years ago - 5


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

Athleticism - 6
Attractive face - 5
Attractive physique - 7
Being aggressive - 4
Being an introvert - 6
Being Jolly - 5
Being a loner - 4
Being outgoing - 5
Being shy - 5
Compassion - 8
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol - 9
Few friends - 5
Few or no past sexual partners - 5
Fidelity - 10
Funny - 6
Good Hygiene - 8
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) - 4
Has social anxiety - 5
High Income - 5
High Intelligence - 6
Interest in healthy living - 7
Little or no relationship experience - 5
Living with parents - 5
Lots of friends - 5
Lots of relationship experience - 4 
Lovable and sweet - 10
Many past sexual partners - 3
Modesty - 6
Preference for large social gatherings - 4
Preference for small social gatherings - 6
Similar hobbies - 6
Similar interest - 8 
Similar morals - 7
Similar religion - 5
Used hard drugs many years ago - 5


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah I'm weird

7 Athleticism
6 Attractive face
6 Attractive physique
10 Being aggressive
1 Being an introvert
10 Being Jolly
2 Being a loner
8 Being outgoing
1 Being shy
10 Compassion
3 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
4 Few friends
4 Few or no past sexual partners
10 Fidelity 
9 Funny
8 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
2 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
7 High Intelligence
5 Interest in healthy living
3 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
5 Lots of friends
7 Lots of relationship experience 
10 Lovable and sweet
5 Many past sexual partners
5 Modesty 
4 Preference for large social gatherings
6 Preference for small social gatherings
7 Similar hobbies
8 Similar interest 
6 Similar morals
6 Similar religion
4 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

6 - Athleticism
8 - Attractive face
6 - Attractive physique
3 - Being aggressive
3 - Being an introvert
7 - Being Jolly
5 - Being a loner
5 - Being outgoing
5 - Being shy
9 - Compassion
8 - Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol (Edit: I got that one backwards)
4 - Few friends
9 - Few or no past sexual partners
9- Fidelity
5 - Funny
6 - Good Hygiene
0 - Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
7 - Has social anxiety
4 - High Income
4 - High Intelligence
9 - Interest in healthy living
9 - Little or no relationship experience
2 - Living with parents
3 - Lots of friends
1 - Lots of relationship experience
9 - Lovable and sweet
0 - Many past sexual partners
6 - Modesty
7 - Preference for large social gatherings
3 - Preference for small social gatherings
6 - Similar hobbies
8 - Similar interest
7 - Similar morals
2 - Similar religion
1 - Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Athleticism - 7
Attractive face - 8
Attractive physique - 8
Being aggressive - 5
Being an introvert - 5
Being Jolly - 5
Being a loner - 5
Being outgoing - 5
Being shy - 5
Compassion - 8
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol - 10
Few friends - 5
Few or no past sexual partners - 5
Fidelity - 5 
Funny - 10
Good Hygiene - 10
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) - 5
Has social anxiety - 5
High Income - 10 
High Intelligence - 5
Interest in healthy living - 10
Little or no relationship experience - 5
Living with parents - 5
Lots of friends - 5
Lots of relationship experience - 5
Lovable and sweet - 20
Many past sexual partners - 1
Modesty - 10
Preference for large social gatherings - 4
Preference for small social gatherings - 8
Similar hobbies - 5
Similar interest - 5
Similar morals - 5
Similar religion - 5
Used hard drugs many years ago - 5


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

This would be a good sociology project. Short/Sweet and yet you learn alot


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

5 Athleticism
7 Attractive face
7 Attractive physique
5 Being aggressive
5 Being an introvert
6 Being Jolly
5 Being a loner
7 Being outgoing
5 Being shy
10 Compassion
5 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
5 Few friends
6 Few or no past sexual partners
10 Fidelity 
7 Funny
10 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
5 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
9 High Intelligence
6 Interest in healthy living
5 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
5 Lots of friends
5 Lots of relationship experience 
10 Lovable and sweet
5 Many past sexual partners
10 Modesty 
3 Preference for large social gatherings
6 Preference for small social gatherings
9 Similar hobbies
9 Similar interest 
7 Similar morals
7 Similar religion
6 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

.....


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Athleticism 7
Attractive face 9
Attractive physique 9
Being aggressive 4
Being an introvert 3
Being Jolly 6
Being a loner 2
Being outgoing 7
Being shy 2
Compassion 5
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol 5
Few friends 4
Few or no past sexual partners 3
Fidelity 2
Funny 8
Good Hygiene 9
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) 2
Has social anxiety 2
High Income 6
High Intelligence 5
Interest in healthy living 6
Little or no relationship experience 4
Living with parents 2
Lots of friends 5
Lots of relationship experience 5
Lovable and sweet 6
Many past sexual partners 4
Modesty 7
Preference for large social gatherings 7
Preference for small social gatherings 4
Similar hobbies 10
Similar interest 10
Similar morals 8
Similar religion 5
Used hard drugs many years ago 5


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

:lol


Slurpavillia said:


> Wants me to go buy tampons to show that i care-0


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

5 Athleticism
8 Attractive face
8 Attractive physique
5 Being aggressive
6 Being an introvert
4 Being Jolly
5 Being a loner
4 Being outgoing
5 Being shy
5 Compassion
5 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
5 Few friends
5 Few or no past sexual partners
9 Fidelity 
6 Funny
7 Good Hygiene
1 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
8 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
5 High Intelligence
5 Interest in healthy living
7 Little or no relationship experience
6 Living with parents
4 Lots of friends
4 Lots of relationship experience 
9 Lovable and sweet
5 Many past sexual partners
5 Modesty 
2 Preference for large social gatherings
6 Preference for small social gatherings
5 Similar hobbies
5 Similar interest 
7 Similar morals
7 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BluOrchid said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> Slurpavillia said:
> ...


I'd proudly march up to the register with tampons. It's says "I've got a girl".

Years ago I bought porn, which pretty much says "I don't have a girl".


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

6 Athleticism
5 Attractive face
6 Attractive physique
5 Being aggressive
5 Being an introvert
1 Being Jolly
8 Being a loner
5 Being outgoing
5 Being shy
5 Compassion
5 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
9 Few friends
4 Few or no past sexual partners
4 Fidelity 
7 Funny
10 Good Hygiene
2 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
5 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
8 High Intelligence
6 Interest in healthy living
5 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
2 Lots of friends
5 Lots of relationship experience 
1 Lovable and sweet
6 Many past sexual partners
4 Modesty 
1 Preference for large social gatherings
5 Preference for small social gatherings
5 Similar hobbies
10 Similar interest 
5 Similar morals
5 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

5 Athleticism
7 Attractive face
8 Attractive physique
2 Being aggressive
7 Being an introvert
7 Being Jolly
75 Being a loner
5 Being outgoing
75 Being shy
8 Compassion
8 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
8Few friends
9 Few or no past sexual partners
7 Fidelity
7 Funny
5 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
5 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
8 High Intelligence
6 Interest in healthy living
5 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
5 Lots of friends
2 Lots of relationship experience
7 Lovable and sweet
2 Many past sexual partners
6 Modesty
1Preference for large social gatherings
5 Preference for small social gatherings
5 Similar hobbies
7 Similar interest
7 Similar morals
5 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## HumiliatedGuy (Jan 13, 2008)

5 Athleticism
7 Attractive face
7 Attractive physique
5 Being aggressive
5 Being an introvert
5 Being Jolly
7 Being a loner
5 Being outgoing
5 Being shy
8 Compassion
5 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
5 Few friends
5 Few or no past sexual partners
8 Fidelity 
6 Funny
7 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
5 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
9 High Intelligence
6 Interest in healthy living
5 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
5 Lots of friends
5 Lots of relationship experience 
7 Lovable and sweet
5 Many past sexual partners
5 Modesty 
3 Preference for large social gatherings
5 Preference for small social gatherings
7 Similar hobbies
8 Similar interest 
8 Similar morals
5 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Some of you ranked the importance of good hygienes way too low.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought that if I ranked hygiene at 10, it meant that the girl should always be perfect. Take two showers a day, brush their teeth 3 or 4 times, shave their legs all the time, use body lotion, perfume, have perfect hair... And while there isn't anything wrong with that, I could be equally happy with the girl who hikes with me down into the Grand Canyon and is sweaty, brushes their teeth with their finger and some chewing gum, has their unwashed hair in a ponytail, and hasn't thought about needing to shave for a few days.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yeah, as long as they always wash their hands after using the bathroom, don't have bad breath, reek of body odor, spit on the sidewalk, stick chewed gum under desks, and shed leg hair like a cat then I'm fine.

(unfortunately a lot of guys wouldn't make the cut)


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't really care if someone shaved (their body I mean--facial hair I can't stand) although it's nice if you're extremely hairy. Greasy hair is fine if you're not someone who disgusts me. Same with bad breath and body odor--some people don't really stink when they stink.

I guess I'll do this thing...

5 Athleticism
7 Attractive face
9 Attractive physique
5 Being aggressive
8 Being an introvert
5 Being Jolly
7 Being a loner
5 Being outgoing
5 Being shy
10 Compassion
5 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
7 Few friends
8 Few or no past sexual partners
6 Fidelity
9 Funny
7 Good Hygiene
4 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
8 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
7 High Intelligence
9 Interest in healthy living
9 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
4 Lots of friends
5 Lots of relationship experience
7 Lovable and sweet
5 Many past sexual partners
6 Modesty
5 Preference for large social gatherings
5 Preference for small social gatherings
10 Similar hobbies
10 Similar interest
10 Similar morals
10 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

it seems like a lot of girls want a guy who always looks almost perfect, but i'm more lenient and i think they just need to shower regularly and brush their teeth and that is fine. i actually really like ruggedness... like when their hair is a bit "untamed" and they have stubble on their face. Mmm. :mushy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The original post says "good hygiene," so I rated the importance of _that_, rather than how hygienic someone must be on a 10 point scale. I didn't mean to say that the person must be immaculate, but I will not date someone who always smells like a combination of armpits and onions. Also, if I go on a date with someone and I feel the only way to escape their halitosis is by inhaling the smell urine in a public bathroom, then there will be no second date. Good hygiene to me = not malodorous or wearing clothes coated in cryptic dried substances. That's why I gave it a 10.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Having good hygiene also greatly increases your chances of getting a partner. People like to date people who smell nice.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Athleticism - 5
Attractive face - 10
Attractive physique - 9
Being aggressive - 1
Being an introvert - 7
Being Jolly - 7
Being a loner - 7
Being outgoing - 2
Being shy - 7
Compassion - 7
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol - 8
Few friends - 7
Few or no past sexual partners - 6
Fidelity - 10
Funny - 5
Good Hygiene - 10
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) - 1
Has social anxiety - 5
High Income - 5
High Intelligence - 5
Interest in healthy living - 9
Little or no relationship experience - 5
Living with parents - 3
Lots of friends - 3
Lots of relationship experience - 4
Lovable and sweet - 9
Many past sexual partners - 3
Modesty - 5
Preference for large social gatherings - 2
Preference for small social gatherings - 7
Similar hobbies - 8
Similar interest - 8
Similar morals - 8
Similar religion - 8
Used hard drugs many years ago - 4


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

Athleticism 5
Attractive face 8
Attractive physique 5
Being aggressive 0
Being an introvert 5
Being Jolly 3
Being a loner 5
Being outgoing 5
Being shy 7
Compassion 7
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol 10
Few friends 6
Few or no past sexual partners 8
Fidelity 9
Funny 8
Good Hygiene 103 (Yes, that's 103)
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) 4
Has social anxiety 6
High Income 1 
High Intelligence 10
Interest in healthy living 6
Little or no relationship experience 6
Living with parents 5
Lots of friends 5
Lots of relationship experience 3
Lovable and sweet 8
Many past sexual partners 2
Modesty 10
Preference for large social gatherings 4
Preference for small social gatherings 4
Similar hobbies 7
Similar interest 9 
Similar morals 8
Similar religion 5
Used hard drugs many years ago 1


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> BluOrchid said:
> 
> 
> > :lol
> ...


great point. I'll have to keep that in mind the next time i need to buy condoms :rofl


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm too embarrassed to even post these things.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

This whole laundry list misses my top criteria: that she be into spanking (preferably quite masochistic).


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

5 Athleticism
5 Attractive face
5 Attractive physique
0 Being aggressive
4 Being an introvert
5 Being Jolly
4 Being a loner
6 Being outgoing
4 Being shy
9 Compassion
9 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
4 Few friends
7 Few or no past sexual partners
10 Fidelity 
8 Funny
7 Good Hygiene
5 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
4 Has social anxiety
5 High Income
5 High Intelligence
5 Interest in healthy living
5 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
5 Lots of friends
4 Lots of relationship experience 
7 Lovable and sweet
3 Many past sexual partners
7 Modesty 
5 Preference for large social gatherings
5 Preference for small social gatherings
5 Similar hobbies
8 Similar interests 
10 Similar morals
8 Similar religion
5 Used hard drugs many years ago
10 Not controlling
10 Can tolerate loud music, fast driving, & bad language
10 Knows how to calm me down when I get worked up
10 Likes animals


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

3 Athleticism
6 Attractive face
6 Attractive physique (my definition is unique)
3 Being aggressive
8 Being an introvert
5 Being Jolly
7 Being a loner
4 Being outgoing
9 Being shy
10 Compassion
10 Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol
8 Few friends
9 Few or no past sexual partners
10 Fidelity 
5 Funny
8 Good Hygiene (my definition is unique)
4 Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc)
5 Has social anxiety
4 High Income
5 High Intelligence
6 Interest in healthy living
9 Little or no relationship experience
5 Living with parents
2 Lots of friends
0 Lots of relationship experience 
7 Lovable and sweet
0 Many past sexual partners
9 Modesty 
0 Preference for large social gatherings
8 Preference for small social gatherings
5 Similar hobbies
6 Similar interest 
9 Similar morals
9 Similar religion
0 Used hard drugs many years ago


I'm sure there are plenty more that are not on this list that matter as much, if not more.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Am I the only guy who likes outgoing, confident girls who can be bad?

What is wrong with me?


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Athleticism - 5
Attractive face - 8
Attractive physique - 8
Being aggressive - 0
Being an introvert - 3
Being Jolly - 7
Being a loner - 4
Being outgoing - 9
Being shy - 2
Compassion - 8
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol - 10
Few friends - 5
Few or no past sexual partners - 6
Fidelity - 10
Funny - 8
Good Hygiene - 10
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) - 5
Has social anxiety - 0
High Income - 5
High Intelligence - 8
Interest in healthy living - 7
Little or no relationship experience - 2
Living with parents - 5
Lots of friends - 5
Lots of relationship experience - 6
Lovable and sweet - 10
Many past sexual partners - 0
Modesty - 5
Preference for large social gatherings - 5
Preference for small social gatherings - 5
Similar hobbies - 8
Similar interest - 8
Similar morals - 9
Similar religion - 5
Used hard drugs many years ago - 0


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Athleticism 5
Attractive face 6
Attractive physique 6
Being aggressive 5
Being an introvert 5
Being Jolly 7
Being a loner 4
Being outgoing 6
Being shy 5 
Compassion 8
Doesn’t use drugs or abuse alcohol 10 (hard drugs)
Few friends 5
Few or no past sexual partners 8
Fidelity 10
Funny 8
Good Hygiene 7
Has a chronic illnesses (for example, diabetes, chronic pain, cancer, etc) 3
Has social anxiety 5
High Income 5
High Intelligence 6
Interest in healthy living 6
Little or no relationship experience 7
Living with parents 5
Lots of friends 5
Lots of relationship experience 3
Lovable and sweet 9
Many past sexual partners 2
Modesty 6
Preference for large social gatherings 5
Preference for small social gatherings 6
Similar hobbies 7
Similar interest 7
Similar morals 7
Similar religion 5 
Used hard drugs many years ago 5

I dunno. A lot of these I don't really care that much about. I guess those would be the 5s. I mean, who cares if someone lives with their parents or not?


----------

